# Wow! Luzernfestival cancelled Mahler's 8th with Abbado!



## Moscow-Mahler

They didn't explain why. Have anyone got some info? Thanks god, I decided to go to France this year, not to Switzerland.

I am curious, have they any plans to perform it next year?

I think such things are awful. I am usually buy non-refunding airplane tickets, etc. Those people, who decided to visit Luzern only for Mahler will not be happy.


----------



## Lunasong

http://www.artsjournal.com/slippeddisc/2012/05/lucerne-shock-abbado-cancels-mahler-eighth.html

The comments are interesting.


----------



## Moira

Yes, I would not have been happy if I had spent that amount of money on tickets. Mahler 8 is on my wishlist, of course.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

I understand those people who said that they would prefer Mahler's 8th even without Abbado.

In fact even Herbert von Karajan invited Sir Georg Solti to conduct Richard Strauss in Salzburg when he felt weak. So if Karajan invited his _main rival_ to conduct his _favourite composer_ in his _native town_, why Abbado couldn't have invited e.g. Jansons to conduct Mahler?

They have wonderful Bavarian Radio Chorus and great Toelzer Boys Chorus, the soloist are also very good, so I do not see any reason not to perform Mahler.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Just FYI, if you're stateside and having Mahler's 8th withdrawals, you can always come to Nashville in the fall to hear it. We have a great symphony hall. The piece was scheduled a couple years ago, but it was canceled because the hall flooded, so they're doing it again, come heck or high water, as they say. Of course, Abbado won't be there, but we will have everything else but the kitchen sink.


----------



## Lunasong

^^Interesting! They are advertising for singers on ChoralNet for this.

_If you are interested in singing Mahler's 8th Symphony with the Nashville Symphony Symphony & Chorus in early September, please respond. Qualified singers will have pleasant voices and the ability to learn/sing a demanding vocal line within a complex harmonic framework.

Monday evening rehearsals will take place in June (though not every week), August, and early September. As we get closer to the event, there will be a few extra rehearsals (not just Monday nights)._

Performances Friday Sept 7 @ 8 and Sunday Sept 9 @ 7.

 my limerick!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Lunasong said:


> ^^Interesting! They are advertising for singers on ChoralNet for this.


I have a friend who will be in the childrens' choir. I would love to be a part of that, but I hate to sing. I wish there were a saxophone part .


----------

